# Who makes the best BBQ tools?



## davidski (Feb 19, 2016)

Everyone on the interwebs say they make the best set, but I was wonder what you folks use. 
I was looking on etsy and some blacksmiths make a handforged set for 80-100$, but i was wondering if there was an awesome company out there?

edit: just so you knwo what i mean, Im looking for a spatula, tongs, meat hook/fork.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2016)

Weber makes a nice set, not too expensive.

Al


----------



## frosty (Feb 19, 2016)

IF you have a restaurant supply store nearby, you might consider visiting and browsing.  Some of the best folks I know use commercial tools of the trade, and they were not terribly expensive.  Long lasting, tough as my ex-wife's heart, and worth the price.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## davidski (Feb 19, 2016)

Frosty said:


> IF you have a restaurant supply store nearby, you might consider visiting and browsing.  Some of the best folks I know use commercial tools of the trade, and they were not terribly expensive.  Long lasting, tough as my ex-wife's heart, and worth the price.
> 
> Best of luck!!!


i do have a few, but are there companies i should be looking for?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't worry about brands. I pick up the tool and if it feels well built and looks well built I'll buy it. The number one BBQ tool (besides the smoker, BBQ) that I use is my digital therm. I'd buy that before anything else. My iGrill2 and my Thermawand from Lavatools are used more than any other tool. Tongs are in indispensable. If I had to have one tool it would be tongs. Yes I can flip a burger with tongs.


----------



## travisty (Feb 19, 2016)

I would say restaurant supply place as well. They always have great stuff at good prices. Just pick it up and see what one you think is the sturdiest and best quality, and which ones has the shape and features you are looking for.

I never thought of checking Etsy, think ill go on and see, sure they would be very expensive, but then they are a cool thing with a story, so I guess its just what you are looking for. I actually just use a few sets that ive had for years, that were like promos from places that I got for free, like one I got for opening a bank account somewhere. They are pretty crappy, but haven't been able to justify replacing them till they go out.

I have my eyes on a few from a local restaurant supply, but may grab a sweet looking set of tongs from Etsy to go with it.


----------



## davidski (Feb 20, 2016)

etsy isnt bad, you can get a forged steel spatch, fork and tongs for 100ish


----------

